# Fox news on the bullet button



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Im sure you guys have seen the non stop gun control **** on tv latley. Well...... Im just gonna let you watch it.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

LMAO....but you know the left will buy it, hook, line and sinker...


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

were these idiots come from ohhhh I get it CALIFORNIA


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, when you hear the word clip you know what you are dealing with. 

The first thing I said at the office was bet those guns held more than 10 rounds and did not have a bullet button. We will probably never know.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Well I am taking mine back to the store. I cant find that **** bullet button anywhere.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bottomsup said:


> Well I am taking mine back to the store. I cant find that **** bullet button anywhere.


Yep, to heck with all that nfa class 3 stuff, all we needed was a bullet button.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

None of mine have it - I want a refund.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Just got thru building an ARK-4715 in 5.56x39. and couldn't find a bullet button anywhere. No one was selling them. How can I get one for my rifle?


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Elfin idiots


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I cringe when magazine and clip are used interchangeably.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

CroakerChoker said:


> I cringe when magazine and clip are used interchangeably.


Same here


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

This is the same guy's display of his 9mm, 2 clips and box of shells..


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Newbomb Turk said:


> This is the same guy's display of his 9mm, 2 clips and box of shells..


LoL. Dam thats funny


----------



## hadaclueonce (Jun 3, 2005)

I have stopped watching FOX News the night Whorado and his supposedly daughter had their cry fest about Paris shooting.

No more FOX, I now get my news from other sources and pick and choose.

I feel much better.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

hadaclueonce said:


> I have stopped watching FOX News the night Whorado and his supposedly daughter had their cry fest about Paris shooting.
> 
> No more FOX, I now get my news from other sources and pick and choose.
> 
> I feel much better.


I get my news from the jungle here on 2cool. If it's important enough, it will be discussed down there.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

hadaclueonce said:


> I have stopped watching FOX News the night Whorado and his supposedly daughter had their cry fest about Paris shooting.
> 
> No more FOX, I now get my news from other sources and pick and choose.
> 
> I feel much better.


Im not seeing how that was fox's fault. I see it for whos ever time slot but not the whole station. The thing i keep in mind is fox leans right, cnn leans left. Watch both and figure out the truth.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Who is that brain dead moron?


----------

